# So it begins..



## Smirnoff123 (12 Aug 2010)

Here is my story thus far,

I have been wanting to join the military for years, and my 16th birthday was four days ago. I had been planning on applying to 32 CER based out of Denison armoury, and had heard of an information session they held on Tuesdays at 6. So my father and I decided to go. When we got there the security personel asked what we were there for, so we told him about the session. He told us he knew nothing about it and called someone from 32 CER but no one answered. He than told us that they were on stand down for the summer, and that we should go to CFRC Toronto.

We went right after leaving Denison, but it was already closed. We went the following day and spoke to a recruiter who informed me that they are not accepting any new applications due to budget cuts and won't be until possibly next year. But he than told me that 709 Communication Regiment and HMCS York have still been running training courses while others have not. I filled out a contact sheet before leaving.

As soon as I got home I phoned the recruiter for 709 Comms, and asked if there were any Sig Op posistions, which he confirmed. He than asked if I was free for the next morning. So I just came back from there and basically did the same thing that I did at CFRC, gave him my contact information. He told me that although they have available positions, they are not accepting any new applications, and that I would still have to process them at a CFRC. So I do not know why the CFRC would refer me to the regiment recruiter if I still have to go through with them.?

So I guess that I will just have to wait and see when they are able to accept new applications?


----------



## Rheostatic (12 Aug 2010)

While it is the responsibility of the CFRC to process your application, they will not start the process until you have been interviewed at a reserve unit. The unit will then provide a letter to the CFRC stating that there is a position available for you.

Your run-around story is not unique. Try to be patient during the recruiting process. You still have a lot of hoops to jump through yet.


----------



## MGB (23 Aug 2010)

C.G.R - I'm really pumped that at 16 years old you've "been wanting to join the military for years." I was in Cadets when I was in high school but I got away from what I wanted to do for years... for about ten years actually. Now I'm starting my basic in two weeks and I couldn't be more excited.
Rheostatic is right - be patient, and don't get discouraged. Just keep your head on straight and remember that there is a world of possibilities ahead of you in the CF.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (24 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the words of advice, I will definately keep what you said here and in PM in mind. I have been looking into other options in the CF, and last night applied online to HMCS York. I was sent automated e-mail saying that my application has been received and that I have 60 days to go to the recruiting centre and bring in the rest of the necessary documents. So I am planning to take a trip to Toronto asap and see how that goes, I am hoping that the same thing will not happen as the other times 

And MGB what trade are you going to be in? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## MGB (24 Aug 2010)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> And MGB what trade are you going to be in? if you don't mind me asking



I don't mind - Lineman.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (20 Mar 2011)

Rather than creating a new topic, I am just going to ask my question here.

I was hoping that I could get some advice from you guys and gals. I am rather confused on what I should do in my upcoming future. I had been planning on joining the reserves last summer, but that had not worked out well and there is now the older age requirement which I do not meet. 

I am now planning on pursuing the ROTP program, but I do not know when I am able to apply for it. I have been told different things by different recruiters. I have been told by one that I should apply in September of my grade 12 year, while another recruiter had told me that I should apply 3 months before I graduate. 

I am also wondering whether or not I should still join the reserves. Would it be silly to apply to the reserves in the summer - provided that there are positions this year, if I am able to apply to the ROTP program in September? I would like to be in the reserves because if I do not get accepted into the ROTP program I will not be pursuing the regular forces, I will stay in the reserve forces and go to a fire fighting program in college and pursue that career path.

Thanks for your help everyone - now back to my history essay  :facepalm:


----------



## Smirnoff123 (20 Mar 2011)

That is what I had assumed, considering that other universities begin to accept applications in September and stop around January.


----------



## jwtg (20 Mar 2011)

CFRC here had a bit of confusion digging up my old paperwork (I applied beginning of November for ROTP).  My interviewing officer jokingly asked me in January why I hadn't come in with my application back in October/November, because I should have known better.  I told him I had, and we laughed about how the ball rolls some time.  I was able to get all of my documents (including Aircrew medical) completed and in on time, and as far as I know and have been told, my file is sitting with all the other ones waiting to be selected/rejected in the selection board any day now.

My advice?  Go in in September and take care of everything promptly.  Mistakes happen all the time- make sure that if any happen to your file, they happen early enough to correct before selection.


----------

